# Security flaw in Samsung Smart TV



## shaurya.malik88 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was just browsing the tech section of 'Times of India' and I was shocked to see a article which claimed that there is a big flaw in samsung smart TV where hackers can watch you and hear your conversation as well by the camera and mic installed in it. It;s quite shocking to hear a flaw like this  in a big brand like samsung. Don't know about other brands though. Here is the article Samsung SmartTV security flaw revealed - Times Of India.  There is a video as well which shows how all this works, See this video ReVuln - The TV is watching you on Vimeo


----------



## Minion (Dec 27, 2012)

^^Buddy everything in this world can be cracked/Hacked


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2012)

the good ol days of Idiot Box is gone!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2012)

^the idiot box isn't an idiot anymore


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 3, 2013)

shaurya.malik88 said:


> I was just browsing the tech section of 'Times of India' and I was shocked to see a article which claimed that there is a big flaw in samsung smart TV where hackers can watch you and hear your conversation as well by the camera and mic installed in it. It;s quite shocking to hear a flaw like this  in a big brand like samsung. Don't know about other brands though. Here is the article Samsung SmartTV security flaw revealed - Times Of India.  There is a video as well which shows how all this works, See this video ReVuln - The TV is watching you on Vimeo



OMG,,,,is this real??
I have a sony HX850 so does it mean the camera it can be hacked as well.I haven't used by camera yet but now I seem to be a bit scared because of this...If there is something like this then why would one buy a smart TV that will give a real trouble to  his privacy.....
@ WR Sherlock:: what you have to say on this and does LG smart TV's also have this kind of securities flaws?
@randomuser: Nay idea about this thing in Sony Smart TV's???


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 3, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> OMG,,,,is this real??
> I have a sony HX850 so does it mean the camera it can be hacked as well.I haven't used by camera yet but now I seem to be a bit scared because of this...If there is something like this then why would one buy a smart TV that will give a real trouble to  his privacy.....
> @ WR Sherlock:: what you have to say on this and does LG smart TV's also have this kind of securities flaws?
> @randomuser: Nay idea about this thing in Sony Smart TV's???



Well, as for LG Smart TVs, there is no built-in camera, so if there's any worry whatsoever, you can simple disconnect your Skype camera from an LG Smart TV.  Aside from that, there are no known security flaws that I am aware of specifically for the Skype camera.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 3, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, as for LG Smart TVs, there is no built-in camera, so if there's any worry whatsoever, you can simple disconnect your Skype camera from an LG Smart TV.  Aside from that, there are no known security flaws that I am aware of specifically for the Skype camera.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Oh..thanks for the reply...Atleast LG is good at this point,


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 3, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, as for LG Smart TVs, there is no built-in camera, so if there's any worry whatsoever, you can simple disconnect your Skype camera from an LG Smart TV.  Aside from that, there are no known security flaws that I am aware of specifically for the Skype camera.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



what firmware/OS are you using for your LG smart TV's?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 4, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> what firmware/OS are you using for your LG smart TV's?



As for the models currently available in India, LG smart TVs use an OS developed by LG.  As for the current firmware version, I would have to dig that up somewhere, so if you really need to know, let me know!  In a few upcoming 2013 models, LG will be powering some of its 3D TVs with Android!  Fun times.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shashankm (Jan 4, 2013)

Why not isolate it from I-world let the TV remain for what it was known for! 
Unless of course the pleasure of browsing debo nair on a 46 inch 'ultra sharp' LED tv gets you each time!


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> As for the models currently available in India, LG smart TVs use an OS developed by LG.  As for the current firmware version, I would have to dig that up somewhere, so if you really need to know, let me know!  In a few upcoming 2013 models, LG will be powering some of its 3D TVs with Android!  Fun times.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



so, are you saying that your software is bug-free and totally safe from any sort of intrusion?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 4, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> so, are you saying that your software is bug-free and totally safe from any sort of intrusion?



I'm not entirely sure how you interpreted what I said to mean that the software used in LG TVs is completely bug-free, but I definitely did not say that.  There is a reason why there are firmware updates every once in a while for any TV manufacturer, and that's to fix any bugs or to add extra features.  As for my original response, Sam22 specifically asked me if there were any problems such as Samsung's in LG TVs, and I told him that there weren't any that I was AWARE OF.  I never said that they didn't exist.  If I hadn't been asked a question specifically, I would never have posted on this thread to begin with because since I work for LG, I like to keep things neutral with competitors.  If you want, you could ask some of the members here if I have been trying to push people into buying LG TVs unfairly.

And honestly, I'm just going to put it out there: do you purposely try to give me a hard time because I am a representative of LG?  I have done nothing to you personally, and you apparently seem to have a very negative view on LG TVs.  But that negative outlook should remain on the TVs, not on the person representing them.  I would highly appreciate it if we could just "live and let live".


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2013)

yes....


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 7, 2013)

lol...doomgiver giving tough fight to Sherlock..


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 7, 2013)

im just helping him, you know, to earn his bread.


edit : i'd love to slug it out, but im scared some mod will come and lock the thread while im still writing my reply.
then the other party will win by default (you know, the last to post wins, coz no one can reply to them)


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jan 8, 2013)

shaurya.malik88 said:


> I was just browsing the tech section of 'Times of India' and I was shocked to see a article which claimed that there is a big flaw in samsung smart TV where hackers can watch you and hear your conversation as well by the camera and mic installed in it. It;s quite shocking to hear a flaw like this  in a big brand like samsung. Don't know about other brands though. Here is the article Samsung SmartTV security flaw revealed - Times Of India.  There is a video as well which shows how all this works, See this video ReVuln - The TV is watching you on Vimeo



As a fellow FM had eloquently put it some time back - "If you really want a Smart TV. buy a dumb one!" [Its articulation is a subjective matter ]


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a bit too much - I have NEVER heard of any PC or TV getting hacked via a webcam (perhaps once in Die Hard 4!) - so getting frustrated on a "probable" risk is a bit too much. Whether you want a LG SMart TV or a Samsung one - do not be swayed by these extraneous issues.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> This is a bit too much - I have NEVER heard of any PC or TV getting hacked via a webcam (perhaps once in Die Hard 4!) - so getting frustrated on a "probable" risk is a bit too much. Whether you want a LG SMart TV or a Samsung one - do not be swayed by these extraneous issues.



I would have to agree.  The chances of you getting hacked are pretty small.  Most likely with a hack like this, someone would have to knowingly hack into your TV (meaning someone would have to target you specifically).  So while celebrities should beware, the average user shouldn't have to worry so much.  On the other hand, as redundant as it sounds, a small chance is still a chance.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

